# Advice on breeding my boas. No ovulation yet!



## MTClaire (Jun 24, 2012)

Hi everyone.
Looking for a bit of advice. Feel free to tell me if you think I've done anything wrong, or any improvements you would suggest. However I have followed the guide in a very reputable boa constrictor book. I have recently placed my male in with my female. I did this a few days before I started the winter cycling and have reduced my ambient day temperatures gradually down to 78. With a few degrees drop in the evening. I have also reduced daylight hours gradually to fit with the reduction in temps. Feeding has come to a near enough stop with the odd small meal every month. When I first put my male in, he was straight on her, following her around and spurring; this lasted about a week and then came to a stop. They still cuddle up to one another but I have not seen any spurring, or the male lying on top of her at all. Might I also add that I have not removed the male from the enclosure at all during this time, aside from feeding. The winter temps are at their lowest now and I reached this about 3 days ago. The female has been thermoregulating a lot more than before, but I have not observed an ovulation. There has been no shedding from the female either, although i'm aware this still could happen. Is it possible that they have already bred, and I have missed the ovulation? Or do you think that I need to take the male out for a bit and try again? Is this normal behaviour for post-copulation? Any advice would be greatly appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## paulh (Sep 19, 2007)

I'm not expert on boa breeding, but nobody else has had a shot at answering.

You may have missed the ovulation. With the colubrids that I have bred, I've missed it more often than seen it. Or ovulation may not have taken place yet. Or the female may be too young to ovulate. Or something else. IMO, the thermoregulating is a good sign. About all you can do is be patient and wait for more positive signs. By the way, if your female is found lying on her back, that is a good sign.


----------

